# Walkies Today



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Woow! Those pics are amazing. And all the dogs are beautiful.


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

Thoes pictures are realy good quality what camera do you use?


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

You always take such stunning pics hun ... but then that would be easy cos your dogs are gorgeous


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

awesome pics but i dont envy your potential clean up job!


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you for the lovely comments 

My camera is a Nikon D60.

Luckily with the weather the way it was today the dogs were able to go out into the garden and dry off, oh and play football


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Wonderful photographs!! You have gorgeous dogs!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Gorgeous pictures of gorgeous woofers xxx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Great pics dogs are gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

wonderful photos and your dogs are all so beautitful,
michelle x


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Stunning photo's and your dogs are very beautiful.

Makes me miss my collie sooo much.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Gorgeous pics of gorgeous dogs, love the three in profile!


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

beautiful photos. love the blue eyes, very striking. my girls love to bite on sticks so they were very cute photos!


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

Carla-Jade said:


> beautiful photos. love the blue eyes, very striking. my girls love to bite on sticks so they were very cute photos!


Hi Carla! *waves*

Fancy seeing you here! :001_cool:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Pinkchi said:


> Hi Carla! *waves*
> 
> Fancy seeing you here! :001_cool:


the sec i saw that name i knew it was you!!! :thumbup:


----------

